
YouTube copyright complaint kills Harvard professor’s legal copyright lecture - jmount
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-copyright-complaint-kills-harvard-professors-copyright-lecture-160217/
======
jmount
There is a pretty common scam going on on YouTube right now. Make "mix tape"
on YouTube of snippets you don't own and then file a copyright claim against
anything else on Youtube that matches a segment. Youtube lets the complaining
party place adds on the victim item until the complaint is disputed
successfully.

